# Full system crashes/fail to calculate module deps.

## butters

I used to have a brilliantly working Gentoo system, until Mozilla mail crashed everything and caused a hard restart.  Since then, I have not been able to get the kernel to load modules, both on boot and after using insmod/modprobe.  I have a previous thread that explains that situation in greater detail.  I recompiled the kernel (gentoo-sources/gentoo-2.4.19-r7)  before this happened, but had rebooted the system several times since then (cleanly) before this problem first occured.  I also followed the directions in this thread for copying the .config file out of the way before doing the necessary make mrproper.  I also left a backup to boot my old kernel (which didn't have sound support, if you're wondering).

So, the consensus on the Gentoo forums (see this thread) seems to be to recompile the kernel, disable preemtable kernel, enable SMP support, disable ACPI, and do the make mrproper steps I already took with the last recompile.  I began the way I did the last time, but when I issued make menuconfig, my system hard restarted again!!  

This time I selected my trusty backup (no sound) kernel from GRUB.  This kernel has never had this module dependency or hard restarting problem.  I figured that I'd compile under this kernel since the new one apparently is no longer stable.  However, when it booted, it did not calculate module dependencies either, and would not insmod/modprobe anything.

Something is broken, but it's not the kernel (the backup kernel is not even the same version as the newer one: 2.4.18-xfs).  All the other threads on this topic end with someone doing make mrproper and then everything working.  And they don't mention anything like the chronic restarting I'm experiencing.  I would just go ahead and wipe the partitions clean and start again, but I don't know what to do differently to keep this from happening again.  Thanks for your continued support.

----------

## delta407

Try booting the Gentoo rescue/install CD and see if you still have stability problems.

----------

